# painting propane tank



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

are there any rules or regulations on painting a propane tank in MI?


----------



## Sean81 (Jan 3, 2012)

I've seen random paintings on them for years. I don't know if there are rules in place about it. Your propane suppilier could probabaly tell you for sure.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

It depends on whether you own your own propane tank, in which case you can do whatever you want to it, or if you are leasing it from your LP gas supplier.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I'd have to agree with Mags, call your supplier and ask. Or you could get in touch with one of these people... 





































I like the last one!


----------

